# just found out i'm pregnant and don't know how to tell my parents? Please Help.



## emmamarie94

I have recently found out i am pregnant, and am absolutely terrified of telling my parents as i know they will be so dissapointed. i don't want to lose them and am scared i will as i don't know how they will react? any advice would be so much appreciated? :wacko::cry:


----------



## preppymommy

aww that sucks :( do you have any idea what you're going to do with this baby?


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Hey hunny!! I'm Skye, I'm 17 and I'm just about 17 weeks. I know it's really scary but you can do it! Everything will work out. My dad knows about this but not my mom... I'm scared to tell her too. If you wanna talk I'm here. You can add me o facebook if you have one my names Skyebo Shelton Sullivan. Or private message me.


----------



## preppymommy

I blurted it out over the phone to my mom but it would have been nice to have been face-to-face when I said it


----------



## emmamarie94

i want to keep the baby, but am worried about telling my parents, and also my boyfriend has had a bit of a weird reaction to it, he says it is up to me, but he has no love for it, as it "isn't a baby yet" and no matter how much i tell him yes it is, he is completely sure it isn't! so confused on that front too! and plus he is a muslim and his parent do not know about me, and couldn't know about the baby, and maybe it is selfish as he must be more scared than me, but i don't want to get rid of my baby!!! thanks Skye, i have just added you on Fb.


----------



## preppymommy

I'm Rosalinde and I'm 6 weeks :) and yeah it sucks telling them..it just does but it's good to practice saying it to yourself. I ended up blurting it out over the phone to my mom and I thought they would be incredibly disapointed (they kind of are) and really unsuportive but it's been 1000 times better than I expected


----------



## preppymommy

good for you for keeping it! my boyfriend is being weird too but I'm hoping he'll come around and as for "it not being a baby yet" it sounds like thats a way he's coping with this. It sucks not knowing his parents though..that could be awkward but maybe their really great!


----------



## 20102001

I think the sooner the better, whatever you decide to do :)
And it's not always as bad as you think :hugs:

How far gone are you?

x x x


----------



## syntaxerror

I texted both of my parents and just waited for the phone calls. Not sure how old you are...do you still live at home?


----------



## emmamarie94

I'm a month gone.
i will be able to tell my mum, as i find it easy talking to her, but my dad is the type to just blow up about stuff! and probably ban me from seeing my boyfriend or something stupid like that! i also live with my dad, and i know his first response will be get out!!! i know he will come round for me as he always does no matter what, but will probably hate my boyfriend forever!!!xxxx


----------



## emmamarie94

and i am 16, 17 in July


----------



## preppymommy

nah he'll only hate your boyfriend if he doesnt step up for you and the baby


----------



## lilym

emmamarie94 said:


> i want to keep the baby, but am worried about telling my parents, and also my boyfriend has had a bit of a weird reaction to it, he says it is up to me, but he has no love for it, as it "isn't a baby yet" and no matter how much i tell him yes it is, he is completely sure it isn't! so confused on that front too! and plus he is a muslim and his parent do not know about me, and couldn't know about the baby, and maybe it is selfish as he must be more scared than me, but i don't want to get rid of my baby!!! thanks Skye, i have just added you on Fb.

Almost every girl here will tell you they were worried to tell their parents. Like you, I knew my parents would be very disappointed. I've never done anything bad and I didn't even have a boyfriend, so they definitely weren't expecting this. I wanted to hide it from them for as long as possible. I ended up throwing up 3 times at school and was sent home, and I ended up shouting at my mom that I was pregnant. All the stress from trying to hide it just bubbled over. It definitely was a terrible way to tell her. My parents are disappointed, my dad was furious, and my mom cried. They're being supportive though and it's really great to have them there. Most parents aren't going to be happy to learn their teenage daughter is pregnant, but most parents end up coming around. They're probably going to be upset because they love you, and if they love you they'll help you however they can. Also, someone here pointed it out to me, someone at home should know you're pregnant just in case something happens to you/the baby. 
The worst part is actually telling them, but once it's over with, you feel a weight lifted off your shoulders. 

As far as your boyfriend goes, he may or may not come around to the idea. It's hard for many guys to see this as "real." It might just also be his belief that this early on, it's not an actual human being yet. There might not be anything you can do about it. Why don't his parents know about you? Why can't they know about the baby? 
The best thing you can do it try to get him to be involved, give him updates, and let him make his own decision. It'll be his loss if he doesn't want to be involved. Don't let him try to pressure you into something you don't want to do, because you'll probably regret that forever. It's not selfish to want to keep your baby. If you are going to keep it, you will need to tell your parents or someone close to you though. Remember, there are always options like adoption if it really comes down to it. If you can't keep the baby for certain reasons, it doesn't mean you have to get an abortion if you don't feel that's right.
Sorry if I missed this, but have you been to the doctor yet?


----------



## emmamarie94

I know my boyfriend will come round to the idea but it is very difficult for him, being a muslim, his parents don't approve of him having a girlfriend, let alone getting her pregnant outside of marriage!!! He is very supportive and is just scared and i do know that.
I am going to the doctors tomorrow, have been trying to get into the local clinic for weeks, but everytime could not be seen!!


----------



## Blob

Aww Hun it's the worst part, I was 19 telling my mum and she just gave me a hug. I thought shed be disappointed but she wasnt. Also I have to add that most parents will melt once the idea of a grandchild sinks in :hugs:


----------



## preppymommy

I would just tell him that your scared too and maybe you can sit your parents down together to tell them.


----------



## BabyMaybePlz

Im sorry to hear about your situation...I havent told my parents yet either but that's only because I live with my bf and we want to have jobs and whatnot when we tell them so they don't think that we cant take care of our baby....My name is Gabi by the way and I'm 19 and out of school..I'm 7 weeks and 3 days and I know that when I do tell my parents that they will freak out and make it bigger than it is...I know how you feel...
I know exactly how you feel...

But I'm glad you joined this forum because we are all going through the same thing and your not alone....
We will support you through your pregnancy and beyond....So don't cry and stay strong..https://animegifs.free.fr/misc/misc/page01/misc007.gif

We're here for you....


----------



## HarlaHorse

emmamarie94 said:


> and i am 16, 17 in July

I'm 15, 16 in July so a year younger than you. My names Skye, I'm now 19 weeks pregnant. I was so scared to tell my parents, I knew they'd support me but I didn't want to disappoint them. I blurted it out to my mum on the phone and told her to tell dad, she was a bit teary but she's excited now, really excited.

I think the best way to do it is just say it, face-to-face. Sit them down, tell them you've taken a test and it came up positive. Tell them you plan on keeping the baby. See how it goes from there.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

My advice is to 'bite the bullet' and tell them sooner rather than later. Having had to go through the 'tell the parents bit' twice, I can say it was a lot easier to just take a deep breathe and tell them, than putting it off. I put it off with my second, and it was ten times harder. 

With my daughter, I was 17 when I found out I was pregnant. And a few days after finding out, I went around to my mums in her lunch break and told her face to face. She didn't take it very well at all, but she came around eventually. 

With my son, I was 19 and I posponed telling her for a few weeks, until finally I couldn't take it anymore, but I also couldn't face her by this point, so I ended up writing her a letter and left it at her house for her to read when she got back from work. 

Most parents of 'teens' will react in quite a bad way to find their daughter is pregnant, so you've got to be ready for the bad reaction to your news, after all it's going to be a shock for them to find out their 'little girl' is going to be a mum! Just know they're likely to come around eventually. 

Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Leanne11

Well, my mum found out through a letter the doctors sent me. Was so easy, I didnt have to say a word, she let her anger out, i listened, she soon calmed down, now shes the most supportive person ever! My boyfriend was also very confused at first, ur first ultrasound will help him come to terms with the baby BEING an actual baby. And as for him being a muslim, if he was that religious he shouldnt of put himself in that position. His parents may be mad, but its also against their religion to abort! Do what makes you happy and if you want to keep the baby its your choice, but im sure everything will work out once your decision is made, mine did. Now everyones happy.


----------



## preppymommy

even if their Muslim or Christian or whatever their still your bf parents and this babys grandparents and that will probably trump their religion.


----------



## Leanne11

Im sure they will get round it, but dont keep ur baby a secret. Be proud!


----------



## Lola472

emmamarie94 said:


> and i am 16, 17 in July

I'm 16, I'll be 17 in August- so we're about the same age. I am 10 weeks now. I haven't told my mom yet. My dad doesn't live with us. I haven't told him either. The only person who knows is the FOB and he is not really being very supportive. He never wants to talk about it. He doesn't have a job or anything. He's a year older than me and my parents both don't like him. They are probably gonna hate him now. I keep telling myself that I need to tell my mom. I live at home so she's gonna notice eventually. I have decided that I'm just gonna come out with it. But every time I get her alone and am about to tell her I just freeze up. I KNOW she is going to be unhappy. She was a really young mom when she had my older brother. But my parents got married. FOB hasn't said anything about getting married. And I really don't want to marry him right now. Marriage scares me. Anyway, I understand where you are coming from because I'm in the same boat. If you ever wanna talk about it you can pm me. I don't have FB (I'm probably the last person on the planet!)
Are you excited about the PG? Or is it still sinking in? I think it just sunk in for me and I've known for about a month. I'm starting to get excited now.


----------



## Leanne11

Lola472 said:


> emmamarie94 said:
> 
> 
> and i am 16, 17 in July
> 
> I'm 16, I'll be 17 in August- so we're about the same age. I am 10 weeks now. I haven't told my mom yet. My dad doesn't live with us. I haven't told him either. The only person who knows is the FOB and he is not really being very supportive. He never wants to talk about it. He doesn't have a job or anything. He's a year older than me and my parents both don't like him. They are probably gonna hate him now. I keep telling myself that I need to tell my mom. I live at home so she's gonna notice eventually. I have decided that I'm just gonna come out with it. But every time I get her alone and am about to tell her I just freeze up. I KNOW she is going to be unhappy. She was a really young mom when she had my older brother. But my parents got married. FOB hasn't said anything about getting married. And I really don't want to marry him right now. Marriage scares me. Anyway, I understand where you are coming from because I'm in the same boat. If you ever wanna talk about it you can pm me. I don't have FB (I'm probably the last person on the planet!)
> Are you excited about the PG? Or is it still sinking in? I think it just sunk in for me and I've known for about a month. I'm starting to get excited now.Click to expand...

Support is always a helping hand, but believe me. When you go out buying all that babys stuff, and you see your baby progressing on scans and you hear its little heartbeat and your counting the days down, nothing and no one else will matter more than that child. You have to be strong, and realize no matter what people say to you, the one person who will look up to you and love you unconditionally is that child. Its very hard without the support, but it is not impossible, and if your heart is in it, you know what to do.

I wish you all the best x:kiss:


----------



## Lola472

Leanne11 said:


> Lola472 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emmamarie94 said:
> 
> 
> and i am 16, 17 in July
> 
> I'm 16, I'll be 17 in August- so we're about the same age. I am 10 weeks now. I haven't told my mom yet. My dad doesn't live with us. I haven't told him either. The only person who knows is the FOB and he is not really being very supportive. He never wants to talk about it. He doesn't have a job or anything. He's a year older than me and my parents both don't like him. They are probably gonna hate him now. I keep telling myself that I need to tell my mom. I live at home so she's gonna notice eventually. I have decided that I'm just gonna come out with it. But every time I get her alone and am about to tell her I just freeze up. I KNOW she is going to be unhappy. She was a really young mom when she had my older brother. But my parents got married. FOB hasn't said anything about getting married. And I really don't want to marry him right now. Marriage scares me. Anyway, I understand where you are coming from because I'm in the same boat. If you ever wanna talk about it you can pm me. I don't have FB (I'm probably the last person on the planet!)
> Are you excited about the PG? Or is it still sinking in? I think it just sunk in for me and I've known for about a month. I'm starting to get excited now.Click to expand...
> 
> Support is always a helping hand, but believe me. When you go out buying all that babys stuff, and you see your baby progressing on scans and you hear its little heartbeat and your counting the days down, nothing and no one else will matter more than that child. You have to be strong, and realize no matter what people say to you, the one person who will look up to you and love you unconditionally is that child. Its very hard without the support, but it is not impossible, and if your heart is in it, you know what to do.
> 
> I wish you all the best x:kiss:Click to expand...

I bought a onesie the other day. I just saw it at Target and had to have it because it was just so me (if that makes sense). I've had to keep it hidden but I look at it and it just makes me smile. This is not something I'd ever planned but I really do want my baby. Even if I have to do it all by myself. It will be really hard. Probably harder than I can ever dream. But I'm gonna do what I need to do to make sure it works out good for my LO. I considered adoption but I just couldn't do that. I don't know if it's selfish of me or not but I just couldn't give up my baby. I have a ton of respect and admiration for girls that can. 
Thanks for your support!!


----------



## Leanne11

Its not something a lot of young girls plan, but when you make the decision to have sex on contraception or not, you are taking a risk. Surprises happen, but they are not always for the worst. This baby has changed my life and not even born yet. Just try to stay determined, but remember you will have to tell your parents at some point. Things may not turn out as bad as ur assuming, i know it turnt out very WELL and UNEXPECTED for me! But thats a chance you have to take. Theres nothing selfish about that, its your baby, your going through the changes and the decision is yours. I too could not imagine giving up my baby no matter how hard the struggle, but some people do chose that for the better in their own personal situations.


----------



## Leanne11

And if this is the decision you have made and are going through with, WITH NO DOUBTS. Then maybe you should do what i did. EXPECT THE WORST. because then if things are bad your prepared, if they arnt things get easier. I thought of it all, parents would kick me out, where id go, where i wud live with the baby, how id cope, money, if my boyfriend left me, everything. I was ready to take it all on. Turns out, mums supportive, i have the best boyfriend i could ask for, and things are pretty much perfect. Shield yourself before hand, it possibly wont hurt AS much, and just remember u need to stay healthy and strong for your baby, stress is not good for you.


----------



## Lola472

Leanne11 said:


> And if this is the decision you have made and are going through with, WITH NO DOUBTS. Then maybe you should do what i did. EXPECT THE WORST. because then if things are bad your prepared, if they arnt things get easier. I thought of it all, parents would kick me out, where id go, where i wud live with the baby, how id cope, money, if my boyfriend left me, everything. I was ready to take it all on. Turns out, mums supportive, i have the best boyfriend i could ask for, and things are pretty much perfect. Shield yourself before hand, it possibly wont hurt AS much, and just remember u need to stay healthy and strong for your baby, stress is not good for you.

Yeah, I know. And the thing that gets me is that I'm know I'm stressed and how it's bad for the baby and that probably stresses me out even more. I have considered all worst case scenarios too. I think what I'm most scared about is that my mom will kick me out. I don't really have a plan for that one. I think I could pretty much cope with the other stuff. But being kicked out of my moms house would totally suck. I hope she gets excited about being a grandmother. I think she will eventually- just don't know how long it may take.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I've stressed so much in the last few months and I feel horrible for it, it's way easier to just take a deep breath and sit down and say it.. Flat out.. That's what I did with my dad and he respected me so much. I wrote a letter saying everything, my plan, etc and he read it. And just gave me a hug. Idk how your mom is though.. My moms physco so I'm still freaking on that and she can't do anything at this point,


----------



## Lola472

Skyebo said:


> I've stressed so much in the last few months and I feel horrible for it, it's way easier to just take a deep breath and sit down and say it.. Flat out.. That's what I did with my dad and he respected me so much. I wrote a letter saying everything, my plan, etc and he read it. And just gave me a hug. Idk how your mom is though.. My moms physco so I'm still freaking on that and she can't do anything at this point,

I have a plan to tell her tomorrow. I've been saying that for a while but I really really am gonna try tomorrow. It's spring break for me so at least I can get it over with before I have to go back to school and be stressed out by that. Fingers crossed it will go good and I'll be really pleasantly surprised. But my mom has a tendency to be a little nuts. She tends to freak out about stuff that have to do with school. But at least I know all about my schools teen pregnancy program so I can give her that info. My district actually does a lot to support pregnant teens and teen moms.


----------



## x__amour

Hi hon, welcome to BnB and congratulations on your pregnancy!
I'm Shannon, 19 and have a 5 month old named Victoria "Tori" Noëlle.
It's okay to be scared, I think we all were at one point. I think your parents would appreciate it more if you told them face to face but if you needed to it would be perfectly okay to write a note to them and then speak to them afterwards. Just remember you're their daughter and they love you to death so they'll always be there for you, even if it takes time for them to get over the initial shock. Good luck and hope you have a healthy and happy nine months! Feel free to PM me if you ever need support or simply want to chat!
:hugs:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Well good luck!! I'm gonna push you tomorrow to tell her!! Lol. It's so much easier when the person you live with knows. I can walk around in regular clothes without worrying and things like that! That's good your school has all that. My old highschool had free daycare etc and I do independent study now so I dot need that but i think it's good when schools have that support!


----------



## Lola472

Skyebo said:


> Well good luck!! I'm gonna push you tomorrow to tell her!! Lol. It's so much easier when the person you live with knows. I can walk around in regular clothes without worrying and things like that! That's good your school has all that. My old highschool had free daycare etc and I do independent study now so I dot need that but i think it's good when schools have that support!

Thanks! I may need that extra push, lol! I wanna tell mom. I'm sort of starting the early stages of showing. And I know it's just gonna get worse. And I'd like to not have to hide it. It's a huge secret to hide. Yeah I was glad about the school thing. I am going to my regular high school until summer but will start off the fall semester at the alternative school in their teen parent program (also for pregnant teens) and will do that until 12 weeks after the baby comes.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lola472 said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Well good luck!! I'm gonna push you tomorrow to tell her!! Lol. It's so much easier when the person you live with knows. I can walk around in regular clothes without worrying and things like that! That's good your school has all that. My old highschool had free daycare etc and I do independent study now so I dot need that but i think it's good when schools have that support!
> 
> Thanks! I may need that extra push, lol! I wanna tell mom. I'm sort of starting the early stages of showing. And I know it's just gonna get worse. And I'd like to not have to hide it. It's a huge secret to hide. Yeah I was glad about the school thing. I am going to my regular high school until summer but will start off the fall semester at the alternative school in their teen parent program (also for pregnant teens) and will do that until 12 weeks after the baby comes.Click to expand...

Well I'll be messaging you trust me!! Probably about 15 of them!!! Lol. Yeah hiding it from my mom sucks.. I'm not around her barley though. Oh well obviously you've thought it through a lot!! That's good!!


----------



## Lola472

Skyebo said:


> Lola472 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Well good luck!! I'm gonna push you tomorrow to tell her!! Lol. It's so much easier when the person you live with knows. I can walk around in regular clothes without worrying and things like that! That's good your school has all that. My old highschool had free daycare etc and I do independent study now so I dot need that but i think it's good when schools have that support!
> 
> Thanks! I may need that extra push, lol! I wanna tell mom. I'm sort of starting the early stages of showing. And I know it's just gonna get worse. And I'd like to not have to hide it. It's a huge secret to hide. Yeah I was glad about the school thing. I am going to my regular high school until summer but will start off the fall semester at the alternative school in their teen parent program (also for pregnant teens) and will do that until 12 weeks after the baby comes.Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'll be messaging you trust me!! Probably about 15 of them!!! Lol. Yeah hiding it from my mom sucks.. I'm not around her barley though. Oh well obviously you've thought it through a lot!! That's good!!Click to expand...

Please do. I need a good kick in the butt I think!


----------



## YoungMummi17

I told my dad over the phone and my mum was there when I took the test but honestly I was sooo scared to tell my dad too but his reaction was completely different to what I expected! Maybe u could write them a letter? Or something like that if u dont want to confront them face to face..i hope it all works out for u hun x


----------



## amygwen

You just need to sit them down and tell them. I've heard people write a letter, send a text, tell them over the phone etc etc. Don't do that. Just tell them, realistically they're going to be disappointed, I think all of our parents were when they found out. Tell them sooner than later because you'll need their support and they'll probably be upset when they find out that you waited to tell them. Honestly, telling my parents I was pregnant was the most horrible thing I've ever had to do in my life, but once I told them.. I felt great. And after a few weeks of shock from them, they came around and started getting excited too! Good luck!


----------



## Leanne11

It depends what your mums like though, i found it quite hard to confront my mum.


----------



## Lola472

Yeah my mom can be kinda scary. It's a hard thing to tell parents in general. She is not going to expect this at all I don't think. But I'm telling her today! I'll post what happens, but she's at work so it won't be for a while. I guess if I went up to her work to tell her she couldn't kill me because of all the witnesses. It's something to consider....


----------



## Leanne11

LOL! Yeah but she might be even more pissed because your doing it at her work, in public, where her colleagues are. Better maybe to do it at home, or doesnt anyone else know? Because it would have been easier to bring them along once telling her?


----------



## Lola472

Yeah I agree- home's probably the best bet. The only person that knows is my boyfriend (aka FOB). But my mom really doesn't like him so I thought it may be better if he wasn't there. What do you think?


----------



## Leanne11

Yeah probably better if he wasnt there, could start off trouble, but then again if he is gunna step up the mark maybe it would comfort her more? Depends how u think ur mum would react. Seeings as ur mum doesnt like him id definatly say go for it alone, for now anyway.


----------



## Lola472

Yeah, thanks, that's what I was thinking too. And, I'm not convinced he's gonna step up. We'll see. I wanna have faith in him but I wanna be realistic too. We were only together about 7 mos before we got pregnant. I think giving her the big news alone would be good and I can include him in later conversations (as I'm sure there will be thousands!) about what we are gonna do and how we are gonna do it.


----------



## Leanne11

Yeah definatly, just make sure u know what ur gonna say, and good luck, no1 said it will be easy, and probably not for now, but im sure she will come round. ur her daughter, im sure she wont see you and her grandchild on the streets. and if worst comes to worst, dont u have any close family members to turn to ? x


----------



## preppymommy

It might be reassuring to your mom if he was their and acting responsible but if theres any chance your mom and your bf will start fighting then it's probably best to tell her alone.


----------



## Siyren

im hoping i can offer some extreme perspective on this.
i myself told my mum at 6 weeks or so. she was amazing.
one of my best friends found herself pregnant at 14, she hid her pregnancy until she was 36 weeks pregnant. (yeah you read that right)
she didnt show much (apparently thats something to do with the hormones your body doesnt release when your in denial)
she finally told her parents the night before they were supposed to be going on holiday, and they were so disappointed.
and not even because she was pregnant, they were heartbroken that she'd gone through this alone, that her baby and her hadnt had the care they needed, (they were luckily both healthy) she didnt know how far along she was (expect far!) and most of all they wondered what kind of monster parents they must be that their daughter was so terrified to come to them
4 years on, everyone is fine, max is thriving! (And a littlle monkey) 
but her parents still talk about the fact (even to me) that it hurts they didnt know


i hope that helps anyone who's scared, i have My friends permission to post this.
and please please be aware that she was so incredibly lucky not to have any complications resulting from her lack of pre-natal care x


----------



## prettymomtobe

emmamarie94 said:


> I'm a month gone.
> i will be able to tell my mum, as i find it easy talking to her, but my dad is the type to just blow up about stuff! and probably ban me from seeing my boyfriend or something stupid like that! i also live with my dad, and i know his first response will be get out!!! i know he will come round for me as he always does no matter what, but will probably hate my boyfriend forever!!!xxxx

Our parents are the same. I'm 19 and I moved to Delaware to live with my boyfriend. My dad hates him but my mom comes around sometimes. I ended up getting pregnant and feared telling them. I thought my mom would cry and my dad would drive up here and kill him. I told my mom at 10 weeks. She got a little upset and said she had to go. She called me the next day and was like, well i was gonna get in my car and come up there and kill you today, but your lucky I have no gas. Lol. She made a joke. Now shes thrilled! My dad was completely okay with it and trust me my dad explodes over everything. The sooner you tell them, the better. You may actually be surprised!


----------



## Leanne11

So Lola, did you tell your mum today then ?


----------



## Tantan

Hi,

I was 17 when I got pregnant on Nathan. I was with my BF for about a year and he was hopeless, couldn't hold a job down and was forever going off with his friends for days on end. We are no together about 12 years and expecting baby no: 3. So they do grow up :haha:. 

I was dreading telling my parents. I thought my dad would kill me and that my mam would be heart broken. I was so surprised with my dads reaction. He supported me all the way. My mam was upset for a little while but she came round. So its not always as bad as we think it will be. 

I hope telling your parents go well.


----------



## kittycat18

Welcome to BNB sweetheart and Congratulations on your pregnancy :flower: My name is Chloé, I am 18 and I am 28+1 weeks pregnant with a little :yellow: baby who is due on the 11th of July!! I can't say I understand what you are going through my your boyfriend as I was with FOB for over 2 years until recently when I felt that I could no longer be with him due to his attitude towards me and this pregnancy. He loves me very much and I know that and I also know that he loves this baby very much and will be a fantastic father but he has made no effort to show me that he cares or that he wants to be a proper family. Hopefully when baby gets here he will change and do the things I want him to do! Men eh? :dohh:

I can understand what you mean about telling your parents though! I found out I was pregnant at 2 weeks and 6 days on Halloween Day and I just couldn't feel that I could actually be pregnant. It was un-planned and we were using contraception so I hadn't even expected it. I only took the test because I hadn't got my period in September or October (turned out to be sheer coincidence). Conor was there from I found out and was very supportive about the whole situation. I took the news extremely badly and was in denial. I went to see my doctor at 8 weeks and then had my hospital booking appointment and dating scan at 11+2 weeks. That's what made it all feel real for me, seeing my little tiny baby on the screen with a very strong heartbeat like a wee lion :cloud9: I actually started crying from the shock and the love from that minute. Conor cried too because we had been so worried that we would go for the scan and the midwives would tell us that our baby didn't have a heartbeat any-more. I told my brother and sister between 12 and 13 weeks which was only a few days away from New Years Eve... My older sister came down and helped me tell my mother. I started to cry and she basically guessed that I was pregnant. She was shocked and a little disappointed for a while but extremely supportive and happy. I went for a walk while she told my dad and he was disappointed for longer than my mum but now they are sooo excited about becoming grand-parents in the summer-time. They love this little baby already more than anything :cloud9:

I agree with the ladies on here, bite the bullet and get it over and done with so you can enjoy your pregnancy and have a happy 9 months :hugs: xox


----------



## Nyelle

Hey hun, just wanted to tell you, that even tho it's scary and hard, you really should them, its a huge relief once you've spit it all out, trust me. When I fell pregnant with my first daughter, I didn't tell my mum until I was 11 weeks, then she told my dad cos I was really scared of his reaction and I knew they would be so upset. Luckily, I had my amazing boyfriend by my side every second. My parents came with me when I had my 12wks scan and once we saw baby moving around, they were crying and saying that they would support me, they were already in love with their granddaughter :). With my second, I was in shock as it wasn't planned (fell pregnant on the pill) but I just told my mum and she said "oh hun, we've been already through this, we supported you the first time, nothing will change now", and well...maybe my situation is different because I've been with my boyfriend for almost 7 years, we live together, we both have good jobs etc...but yeah, telling the parents is always difficult. So, good luck and let us know how it went!!


----------

